# Trans temp 200 and up



## thomas_e102 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 2008 1500 chevy with a western hts on it. I need to get air into my grill and the truck sits low in the front. I have ran with the plow almost hitting the street and side to side. Has hd trans cooler.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

plow in 4LO next time and see what happens...sounds like you have ALOT of convertor slippage going on building up heat. When you get the chance, drain your tranny's system and put in synthetic fluid, for drag race cars it's a fast/easy 15-20* temp reduction over standard ATF.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

also here is a good chart to save and read.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine does the same. I've spoken with the dealer and they say it's ok because the warning light has not gone off (or come on). The problem is the engine temp runs to high. My engine temp. is always around 210. While plowing the air movement is minimum and the transmission fluid is running next to the coolant. This is causing the two fluids to equal out. This is my guess only but it makes sense to me. I have noticed that the fans kick on at around 220 and the temps will not get any higher. I did have my transmission fluid changed and it lowered it some. Or at least keeps it lower, longer. My F-150 fans kicked on much sooner and my temps were much lower. My chevy runs great at low temps but operates at high temps. Go figure!!!!


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

is this happening when your plowing or just driving around?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

with todays comp controls ask the dealer if thay can reflash the computer and set the fan temp 10-15* lower to turn on. thay can set that trust me. all the stuff thay can play with on air/fuel mix i am sure thay can set the fan on and off temps. 

this might be a good factory fix to help keep things running good and better. 

plus it will save them on a factory warrenty replacement do to a over heated truck still in spec but life cut short.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Or if it does'nt have it already, add an additional trans cooler AFTER the radiator so it will cool off any temps picked up by the coolant in the radiator...but most trucks are set up this way already,, still worth checking into though to be sure. If you do have one factory, get as big of an aftermarket cooler as you can and install that instead.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and thay do offer coolers with built in fans and temp sensors for auto on and off. http://www.summitracing.com/search/...M-Hi-Tek-SuperCoolers-with-Fans/?autoview=SKU

but do not by pass the radiator unit.

you can damage a auto just as fast with temp to cold . need a warm fluid not cold or hot.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

True, ATF reaches it's optimum viscoious stage at 160*F...meaning it flows and is able to provide proper forces to internals once it reaches 160*.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

So technically, you shouldn't run it real hard until your trans. reaches 160*


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

andcon83;948854 said:


> So technically, you shouldn't run it real hard until your trans. reaches 160*


"techincally" but not practical since millions of folks dont have the ability to keep tabs or give a **** one way or another and tranny's seem to be holding up just fine in all sorts of vehicles. We just watch that number bracket racing since tranny temp dramatically influences how consistant we run since gaining/losing .01 of a second in the quarter mile is the difference between winning and losing a round. Years ago my first trip down the track for a time run was junk since the 2/3 time runs would repeat themselves, found out about the trans temp deal and changed my warm up routine to stage first round time shot at 160* and it allowed me to use the first time shot as a solid number to dial with.

Just putting the info out there for reference....much like the TCI chart above with temps and varnish build up...reference only.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

But all good information. I like how the synthetic fluid can drop it 20* or so. Never knew that.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

also lots of newer vehicles will not run lockup on convertor till around that temp also. 

i could tell when warm in my old 96 c3500 with 4l80-e tranny. highway runs from cold till warm in o/d it would reach temp on gauge then fell the convertor lock up.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

andcon83;949054 said:


> But all good information. I like how the synthetic fluid can drop it 20* or so. Never knew that.


synthetic do make diffrences in all fluids. well worth there money paid in the end.

my new offroad truck build will get full synthetic in the whole truck.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

andcon83;949054 said:


> But all good information. I like how the synthetic fluid can drop it 20* or so. Never knew that.


It's been a HUGE life saver for alot of racers since we all use high stall convertors, they have more slippage than a OEM convertor so naturally heat builds up quickly, and during the summer it does'nt lose the heat quickly, so guys have have all sort os methods of madness to cool the tranny's down between rounds, but the easiest thing guys are doing is swapping to full synthetic fluid. Alot of dragster guys add external tanks that will hold another 5qts of fluid since it takes longer to heat saturate say 14 qts of fluid vs 7qts...the downside guys quickly realized is it also takes twice as long to cool it down once we get into round robin racing and have little time to do all the things they do to the car between rounds.....


----------



## thomas_e102 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. A western dealer said that they have a lot of guys with chevys that have over heating problems. I think I might try to make a air scoop to redirect the air. What do you guys think? I called Chevy and they said that the trans comes with synthetic in it. They also said that a warning light will come on if your trans get to warm.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Think it's time to upgrade to a 3/4-1T and be done....or, just get a Ford and slap yourself for not driving one sooner


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

IHI;948334 said:


> plow in 4LO next time and see what happens...sounds like you have ALOT of convertor slippage going on building up heat. When you get the chance, drain your tranny's system and put in synthetic fluid, for drag race cars it's a fast/easy 15-20* temp reduction over standard ATF.


didn't the 08s already come full synthetic?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

My two 3/4 tons I have owned have/had never gone over 200*. First one had the Allison and the one now has 4l80e. Always plow in 4hi


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;949638 said:


> didn't the 08s already come full synthetic?


The OEM factory fill Dexron VI is a synthetic blend. It is not a full synthetic. However there's a few oil manufactures that now produce a full synthetic replacement for the factory Dex VI that will satisfy all warranty requirements. Vavoline is one of them.


----------

